# Importing cats



## flaender (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello all,
I am new to this forum, so I apologize if this question has been asked before.
Anyone ran into big problems importing cats into Hong Kong.
My wife and daughter won't let me eat them, so I guess they'll have to come with us from the Netherlands.
Any help or links will be appreciated.
Kind regards.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

I found this when I googled 

All nationalities importing dogs or cats to Hong Kong are required to apply for a special permit from the Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department. The fee for a single animal is HK$432 and HK$102 for each additional animal. The application procedure takes five days from receipt of documentation to the issuing of a license. You can find the forms and more information on the Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department websit


----------



## flaender (Nov 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland,
I'm sorry for the late thank you. But: Thank you!
In the meantime I have found the applicable form in Hong Kong.


----------

